# 2005 Altima, aftermarket head unit installation help needed



## mn9500 (Sep 30, 2010)

i just bought a kenwood head unit and i have the harness to convert the wires to work, but i see that the kenwood receiver has rca connections on the back. do i need an additional converter to connect the speakers to the receiver?


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

those rca connections are for putting in beats..if you had rca"s to hook up you would put them in the back of the deck and then connect them to your amp thats what those are for..as long as your not adding any equipment you dont need to worry about the rca ports


----------

